
Another Amazon Alexa Privacy Problem - marklyon
https://blog.thetravelinsider.info/2019/07/another-amazon-alexa-privacy-problem.html
======
byoung2
_I’d been bumped up to a woman (Melissa, in their Puerto Rico call center) who
grandly described herself as “the last point of contact on the leadership
team”. There was no-one, anywhere in Amazon, more senior than her who would or
could talk to me or help address my concern, and she was so senior that she
refused my request to speak to an American representative._

Puerto Ricans are American

